# 凌乱 / 零乱



## ipipip

以前一直以为这两个词没差别，除了诗词歌赋必须引用原文外，怎么写完全靠个人喜好。  刚去查字典，发现现在的字典都用英文注解。这个你敢信吗？！

我家老字典上面写: 
零乱：没有经过分类，不集中，很分散。零是少、稀的意思。
凌乱：混乱，杂乱而无章法。

不过现在用法很多，这两个词很多情况都混用，新版的《新华字典》：凌乱也作“零乱”。 这有个链接
因为那本老字典很有些年头了，我怕跟不上时代，网上搜索的又不太准确。譬如，“队形很凌乱\零乱”（如果是我，我会写凌乱，没有为什么。）都能搜索出来。
这个是不是有点转牛角尖？ 应该是可以通用的吧？


----------



## walawala

我们会幽默地说：我凌乱了，而不会说 我零乱了（难道是五马分尸？...）
我们会说：他私生活很凌乱（性伴侣过多），而不会说他私生活很零乱。
我觉得有细微差别。个人之见


----------



## stellari

ipipip said:


> 以前一直以为这两个词没差别，除了诗词歌赋必须引用原文外，怎么写完全靠个人喜好。  刚去查字典，发现现在的字典都用英文注解。这个你敢信吗？！
> 
> 我家老字典上面写:
> 零乱：没有经过分类，不集中，很分散。零是少、稀的意思。
> 凌乱：混乱，杂乱而无章法。
> 
> 不过现在用法很多，这两个词很多情况都混用，新版的《新华字典》：凌乱也作“零乱”。 这有个链接
> 因为那本老字典很有些年头了，我怕跟不上时代，网上搜索的又不太准确。譬如，“队形很凌乱\零乱”（如果是我，我会写凌乱，没有为什么。）都能搜索出来。
> 这个是不是有点转牛角尖？ 应该是可以通用的吧？



《现代汉语词典》似乎是把这两个词当成同义异形词，而且推荐使用“凌乱”。我个人的用法是，“凌乱”是错杂堆叠的乱，“零乱”是孤立分散的乱。所以如果说“地上的衣物很凌乱”，我会理解为“衣服（有交叠地）地散放在地上“，而如果用“零乱”，听起来则像“衣物之间有一定的间隔，彼此之间没有堆叠，并且衣物数量可能不太多”。

所以“头发”似乎一般不用“零乱”来形容。因为头发总是堆叠在一起的。而“队伍”我自己觉得要看情况，如果是人数很多地聚集在一起，但是队形不齐，“凌乱”似乎较好；如果是败逃的散兵，可能“零乱”较好。


----------



## SuperXW

同意。把「零」当作「零散」理解。「零乱」=零散而混乱。


----------



## Youngfun

中老年男子掉了头发，头发也“零乱”啊


----------



## xiaolijie

The distinction, if exists, is only on paper. The proof of this is when we hear [língluàn], no sane person would ask _"Which [língluàn] do you mean?"_ and no sane person would say _"No, I mean this [língluàn], and not that [língluàn]."_


----------



## ssiyiss

我对这词也不太理解。


----------



## xiaolijie

ssiyiss said:


> 我对这词也不太理解。


In all dictionaries I've looked into, they are listed as variants of the same word, with 凌乱 being the more common form. 

Welcome to the forum, ssiyiss!


----------



## 文星辰simon

零乱很少用，一般我会说，哥在风中凌乱了。
表示心情很复杂，

口语里凌乱表示用得太少了，如果我说，这个队伍好凌乱啊，，，听着很矫揉造作。
就像我用矫揉造作这个词一样。


----------



## ronnie osullivan

哈哈！刚觉得你自己就很造作，你就自己说了。


----------



## mancoffee

凌乱是现在新兴的网络词语，零乱可以指“屋子很零乱！”


----------



## SuperXW

mancoffee said:


> 凌乱是现在新兴的网络词语，零乱可以指“屋子很零乱！”


新兴的用法而已……把原有的书面语形容词当成玩笑式的用法了，不要以为没这个词……


----------



## Airen_dingding

凌乱可以指具像的，也可以指抽象的——东西乱，心情乱等等。零乱只能指具像的——东西零散混乱。


----------

